# Dunkirk...



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking forward to this having read many accounts and met veterans it would be good to have something that hopefully gets people to appreciate what they went through and what was achieved when this stuff is not getting taught in schools these days and folk don't take the time to read up on history... its easy to watch a movie but hopefully without tampering as the whole dunkirk story has plenty in it to not need any fabrication.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Very excited about this. Such a big fan of Christopher Nolan and it's going to be so intriguing to see how he deals with a war film.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Thats looks good. Something to look out for next year.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Does look like its going to be good ?


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Seen a trailer the other day, be something to look forward to next year :thumb:


----------



## johnfishcurtis (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm really hoping this is good.

My all time favourite film/movie series is Band of Brothers. Nothing has come close to this.


----------

